# ZEROTOHUNDRED.COM Z-TUNE FEATURE



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

ZTH.com really made a nice feature on the z-tune. maybe the last by anyone for a long time? hopefully not. wallpaper example:










more from zerotohundred.com :thumbsup: 

oh by the way, anyone living in japan who'd be happy to get me one of these? 










they say that it's the nismo omori factory jacket. thanks


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Will certainly be grabbing a couple of those pics
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Some very nice pictures there, thanks for the link.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm.. Very nice indeedy! :squintdan


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

i'd take one of those jackets too!!!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

well, help me find someone who can get it for us. hehehehe!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> ZTH.com really made a nice feature on the z-tune. maybe the last by anyone for a long time? hopefully not. wallpaper example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know some one there and they said they can get it for approx £60 plus shipping, dependant where you are. The sizes are M/L/LL .I also would like one.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

can you please ask him how much would shipping cost to the philippines? thanks a lot! =)


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

hmmm...to the US?


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

^^^ yeah to the US???


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

God to the US! My precious...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we could do them but to be honest dont want too incase they dont fit etc 

a M japanese size is totally different to a M usa size 

still may pick one up myself at Omori next month 

nice shots


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

in japanese sizes i wear super ginormasized.

...didnt see that on the list unfortunately.


----------

